# feeding shrimp to babies



## kvolk (Feb 19, 2003)

My rb babies are 3/4-1 1/2 inches long. How big of pieces of food can they handle? Can I throw in a big piece and let them tear into it or do I need to chop it up? It seems that I could keep the water cleaner by using big pieces and then just taking out what they don't eat if indeed they can handle the bigger pieces of shrimp, beef heart etc. Is raw shrimp better than the salad shrimp that is always cooked when you buy it? How big of a piece should I give 3-4 rb p this size?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

try tossing in smaller pieves if you can but not all at once. Try just tossing in piece by peice and feeding them that way. This way you can avoid excess mess and loss of uneaten food if it where to go in as a big chunk


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My pygos are bigger than yours but I feed them the same now as when they were smaller. I toss in large pieces, first, I dont like trying to fish out smaller pieces when they are done and I like it when 6 or 7 p's are all ripping into the same piece of meat. Now with shrimp, I do put in the entire pealed shrimp, not cut up and they eat it all. If I were you, I would just experiment a little. Feeding large and small to see what works for you and your p's


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what is good about piranhas is they have teeth to bite into stuff, with cichlids they need to be able to swollow what they eat, but piranhas can bite smaller bits off.
put bits in that are not too small, and remove what is uneaten.


----------

